

Dieter Ram's Ten Principles Of Good Design - sahillavingia
http://tenprinciplesofgooddesign.com/

======
regularfry
This is doubtless a little unfair, but espousing "good design" in a way that
covers aesthetics with that layout seems a little rich.

I'm specifically bothered by the numbers in the right-hand column not being
vertically aligned with those in the left. The fact that they're generally
higher makes the page feel imbalanced.

If it were me, I'd replace each title with a one-word summary to avoid the
problem. But then, what do I know?

